# Hard to find item



## londonyork1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have been trying to locate small motors and cams to create movement of objects on my train layout.I have a g scale layout.i have seen at train shows things that move like a fire engine moving a few inches out of fire house and then backing back in can anyone help with a supplier or general instruction on how to do it


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

This kind of stuff you need to dig for. When I was growing up there was this electronics surplus store called Active Surplus - it was a tinkerers' dream warehouse of all electrical odds and ends motors, part of this and that. 

Alot of bigger cities have something similar, this was in Toronto fwiw.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if you insist on spending money use rc servos driven by some generic controller.

or better yet, steppers from old printers and similar stuff. the latter option is free (minus the controller) . i cannibalized me enough motors for a CNC mill/engraver.

EDIT:
for plain dc motor you can get the ones opening CD tray in old CD dvd rom drives. or old tape drive. the stuff you will find on the curb.

its everywhere, just pick it up.
and then there is free section on craiglist


----------



## Kiwi (Jan 29, 2011)

*Moving objects*

Hi,
I tried many types of small motors for movements of objects but gearing them down was the expensive and frustrating part. I found the best motors to use are from barb-b-que rottisery units. Low power (1.5v) and have all the gears in the units. Mine are hard wired using cheap transformers ( ex cellphone chargers )
Have included some in www.gscaletrains.net.nz
Tony


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Your best bet are CD Rom motors. Driving a wheel with a rod attached. 
We had a Paris guy who did all sorts of stuff but he deleted his post. 
He had a house all automated. Maybe he is writing a book.
I think a shaft on a glue stick is neat. You could modify that.
You just have to be clever about it.

Sorry Shay I stole your wind. Ugh Secret.


----------

